# push/pull/legs twice a week



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hi

im in a very busy period of my life at the mo and i can get to the gym for 30min max each day.

what are peoples thoughts on this?

overtaxing the CNS?

mon

heavy push - ramping upto a single working set of 4-6 reps.

bench

mil press

dips

tue

light pull - ramping upto a single working set of 8-12 reps.

chins

d row

upright row

wed

heavy legs:

squat

s.l.deads

seated calf

thurs

light push:

incline d press

lateral raise

narrow grip press

fri

heavy pull:

deads

rows

v-bar chins

sat

light legs:

leg press

leg curls

calf raise

only 3 exercises per session with 1 working set per exercise.... all other sets will be warm up sets.

with a 5min warm up and warm down on bike/rowing machine i willl be able to get in and out of the gym in under 30mins.

is this [email protected]?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

just to add, im a mid 30's natty, good diet and a job that isnt physical.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yes its crap imo

push pull legs 3 sessions per week with a good rest in between is plenty mate IF your doing it right...

your cns will get smashed trying to do it too many times with the right intensity.. thats the thing about PPL routines people feel there not good as they are easy, but not if you do them right...

natty aswell you better be eating and resting really well brother


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> yes its crap imo
> 
> push pull legs 3 sessions per week with a good rest in between is plenty mate IF your doing it right...
> 
> ...


cheers filnty, yeah, i thought it was [email protected], just i dont really have time to get in and do a full session.

do you think that if i just did the 3 heavy workouts with just a single working set for each exercise it would be ok? (only 3 working sets per session seems very low) or do you think that i would be better off doing a body part split so i can do 3 exercises per body part 4 or 5 days per week?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> cheers filnty, yeah, i thought it was [email protected], just i dont really have time to get in and do a full session.
> 
> do you think that if i just did the 3 heavy workouts with just a single working set for each exercise it would be ok? (only 3 working sets per session seems very low) or do you think that i would be better off doing a body part split so i can do 3 exercises per body part 4 or 5 days per week?


me personally mate if you can get to gym every day for 30 minutes i would do a split

monday - back

tuesday - chest

wednesday - legs

thursday - shoulders

friday - arms

pick 3 bigger compounds and 2 iso exersices and make it have it..

30 minutes on your own is plenty of time, i can get through a workout with my training partner in a easy 45 minutes for 2 of us pal....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks again flinty.

advice taken and youve confirmed what i was thinking mate, quick 5 day split it is


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> thanks again flinty.
> 
> advice taken and youve confirmed what i was thinking mate, quick 5 day split it is


drop your routine you have planned or are planning on here will have a look for you if you like mate !!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im thinking...

flat bench

incline d press

dips

incline fly

deads

chins (cant do pull ups)

rows

face pulls

squat

s.l.deads

leg ext

random calves

d shoulder press

upright row (wide grip)

lat raise

rear delt fly

narrow grip press

ez curl

oh rope ext

hammer curl

for all but the arm day the first exercise will be heavy, 3x5 or there abouts depending on time.

the other ones will be 3x8 or 3x12 depending.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

You doing a p/p/l Flinty?

I remember it was you who first suggested that to me when I joined here.

I change my routine every couple months but always end up doing a split then back to ppl then split then back to ppl lol great wee routine!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> im thinking...
> 
> flat bench
> 
> ...


a few little suggestions for you mate, looks pretty solid you should do well on that mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> You doing a p/p/l Flinty?
> 
> I remember it was you who first suggested that to me when I joined here.
> 
> I change my routine every couple months but always end up doing a split then back to ppl then split then back to ppl lol great wee routine!


im not mate no, but i love PPL routines and they are amazing to get into training IMO


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Im starting a Dorian yates type blood and guts workout my mates doing it and hes swearing by it so going to run it for 8 weeks see how it goes

I like the idea of 1 working set to failure


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cheers mate

cant do pull ups (even when assisted) cos they really fcuk with my tendonitis  so chins will have to stay in there.

will prob do t bar rows for the same reason as above until my arm a little better then will swap to dumbell rows.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I looked at the originally posted routine for ages trying to tidy it up and gave up in the end.

Flinty is on the money here and looks alot better, sometimes people have to turn that enthusiasm into consistency.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I looked at the originally posted routine for ages trying to tidy it up and gave up in the end.
> 
> Flinty is on the money here and looks alot better, sometimes people have to turn that enthusiasm into consistency.


yeah, i was very guity of overcomplicating things in an attempt to rush through some workouts.

i love push pull routines but cos of my age and various injurysvi need a lot of warming up so couldnt really do myself justice with only 30mins including warm up and warming down. glad i checked lol


----------

